# Expecting my first



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey Everyone-

I'm picking up my pup in a couple of weeks. Thanks to the forum I don't have any unanswered questions yet, but just wanted to send out a big thanks to everyone for putting so much great information on here. Now I can avoid so many mistakes I would have made.

Thanks from me and my puppy!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome, and... well, keep us posted about your new arrival!! Get ready to have some sleepless nights, but also, years and years of fun, love, loyalty, exercise, etc., etc., etc. ;D ;D


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks! I don't know if I should be waking up 4 times a night to get used to it or sleeping in every chance I get.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Expecting my first*



Főnix said:


> Thanks! I don't know if I should be waking up 4 times a night to get used to it or sleeping in every chance I get.


S L E E P...........  you're going to need it.....


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Főnix!

Post the pictures of your new pup when you get him!


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

I will...it couldn't be soon enough for me.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Expecting my first*



Főnix said:


> I will...it couldn't be soon enough for me.


The last few nights of waiting are the worst.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for joining this forum in order to learn about the breed before you puppy arrives.


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Everyone up for some pictures?













































































































He also got his first bird. A dead robin I didn't know was under the porch. He was so proud.


----------



## tech_dog (Feb 20, 2013)

I'll be picking up my first Vizsla puppy in four months. Until then I'll be living vicariously through your pictures.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your photos! Puppy is just adorable!! Name? I never get tired of looking at Vizsla puppies!! They are like little works of art. Bet puppy was really pleased about the robin! ;D ;D


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

We thought about naming him Phoenix (Főnix in hungarian) but we got him home and now we think he's a Watson. I guess I better talk to someone about changing my user name .

The robin was like the puppy version of Christmas morning. Too bad I had to take it away. I must be the grinch.


----------



## Shake (Dec 27, 2011)

Now that there is a beautiful little boy! Congratulations! 

The quality of your pictures is remarkable. Might I ask what camera you are using?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

What a cutie!!! ;D


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Shake said:


> The quality of your pictures is remarkable. Might I ask what camera you are using?


Thought I'd try to figure out how to quote somebody 

The camera is a canon 20d, with a canon 50mm (f1.8 )lens. It's like 10 years old, you can get the camera used for $200 and the lens new for $100. I'd love to upgrade but wanted a Vizsla more . 

I personally think the jump in quality comes with getting an slr, even if it's an old cheap one. Even at ten years old it's much better than the new point and shoots I've tried. Another big thing for me is that the camera takes the picture IMMEDIATELY when you push the button (no shutter lag). That's important with puppies . Especially Watson. Every time he sees the camera he charges me and tries to eat it.


----------



## vizslababy (Jan 21, 2013)

I love love love him!!! I want to slow down my Shiloh who will be turning 14 weeks this week...but time is cruel and she is growing far too fast for my liking 
Watson is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Shake (Dec 27, 2011)

Főnix said:


> Thought I'd try to figure out how to quote somebody



Looks like you quoted me perfectly--word for word even! 

I've been doing alot of research lately, and leaning towards Canon. Your pix have sealed the deal! Thanks, and have fun with the lil guy!


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

Fantastic photos! And what a gorgeous little guy.  
I have to say, Canon is quite amazing. I have a Canon Rebel T2i 550D and I LOVE it.
I have, however, resorted to my phone for my little girl's pictures due to ease of access. 

Looking at this post has made me want to do a photo shoot with her using my good camera.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Főnix said:


> We thought about naming him Phoenix (Főnix in hungarian) but we got him home and now we think he's a Watson. I guess I better talk to someone about changing my user name .
> 
> The robin was like the puppy version of Christmas morning. Too bad I had to take it away. I must be the grinch.


Hey Fonix, Watson is just a spunk rat!!!  that's Aussie for awfully cute!   But, I guess that's just elementary isn't it Watson!!!!  

As for your user name, send one of our awesome moderators a message and ask the question. I know on certain other forums they allow one user name change which can be done yourself, so perhaps also check out the control panel.


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks everybody! We're head over heels for him ;D. 

Ozkar, I can't find a way to change it myself, so I'll be sending that message.  Thanks.

We didn't grow up hunting and thought a Vizsla would fit in with us more for hiking/camping/running reasons, but after watching him hunt his toys I think we better start. So fun to watch.


----------

